# Storing Pipe?



## len (Apr 6, 2014)

Recently moved to a new warehouse. The new place has a 9' drop ceiling, but I have a bunch of 10' pipe I use for pipe and base at events. So standing it up is difficult without popping out a ceiling tile. Plus, I'm afraid if I keep moving that around week after week I might damage the ceiling. Also, can't drill into the studs and put something to put the pipe on.

So I'm thinking a furniture dolly, and screwing some 1" vertical pipe about 1' tall to that and making like a basket. Then I could just run the whole thing into the truck when needed, or just slide one or 2 pieces off into the truck. 

Any other suggestions involving nothing attached to the building?


----------



## BillESC (Apr 6, 2014)

Sounds like a workable plan to me.


----------



## Footer (Apr 6, 2014)

I wooden box wood also work. Depending an the amount your storing a center caster can help. I have built free standing tree style racks for places where my shop is temporary... But those don't truck pack that well. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amiers (Apr 6, 2014)

I would double up the furniture Dolly's and span them 9' with two sets of unistrut that you can bolt on to the Dolly's and add few deep angle irons or boltable hooks.


----------



## blackisthenewblack (Apr 7, 2014)

Just make a standard meat rack or cable rack with hooks. A couple of levels tall, giving you different places to store different lengths of pipe, and it is on wheels, rolls through standard single doors, etc.


----------



## dwthomas (Apr 7, 2014)

I'd build it out as a rolling trunk with a flip top lid to put the pipes in the top and have a couple drawers along the bottom for the drapes. Also would give you a good work bench for servicing equipment when in the shop or on job sites


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## len (Apr 8, 2014)

dwthomas said:


> I'd build it out as a rolling trunk with a flip top lid to put the pipes in the top and have a couple drawers along the bottom for the drapes. Also would give you a good work bench for servicing equipment when in the shop or on job sites
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You lost me. Pipes are 10' long. So I should make a cabinet that is 10' long? Or 10' tall? These aren't drape items, it's steel, schedule 40 pipe.


----------



## TheaterEd (Apr 8, 2014)

I like the idea of a 10' long box for the reasons stated. Could make a good on site work bench.


----------



## len (Apr 8, 2014)

TheaterEd said:


> I like the idea of a 10' long box for the reasons stated. Could make a good on site work bench.



Impractical. Most places we're at are hotels, banquet halls, etc., not theaters. Not all elevators are 10' long. Some are not even 8' long. Add the box and it would never fit.


----------



## BillESC (Apr 8, 2014)

^^^ Been there before. Try loading in 20' box truss into Avery Fisher Hall at Lincoln Center.


----------



## len (Apr 10, 2014)

This is version 1. 18" uprights, 24" along the sides and 8" on the ends. I need to use 6" along the ends because the ends barely sit on the dolly. Also need to find a way to screw in the last end pipe, as all the threads go the same way and one needs to go the opposite. I'll make a few more for the different size pipes, and use 2 for my 10' pipe.

BTW, that's a Rock n Roller brand cart in the background with pipe on it. I don't want to use that for pipe because the red handles tend to pop out of position when it is pushed around.


----------



## Footer (Apr 10, 2014)

len said:


> This is version 1. 18" uprights, 24" along the sides and 8" on the ends. I need to use 6" along the ends because the ends barely sit on the dolly. Also need to find a way to screw in the last end pipe, as all the threads go the same way and one needs to go the opposite.



You need a union and a nipple.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsmentele (Apr 14, 2014)

I would also consider replacing the casters on that dolly before you load it up. In my experience, the furniture dolly casters last about 10 minutes with any decent load on them, even when your well below the weight rating.


----------



## len (Apr 14, 2014)

rsmentele said:


> I would also consider replacing the casters on that dolly before you load it up. In my experience, the furniture dolly casters last about 10 minutes with any decent load on them, even when your well below the weight rating.


I would, if they were going far. But likely they'll go about 10' back and forth. Given the low overall height, it makes pushing it around a challenge. I thot they might work at the job sites, but likely not as convenient as I had hoped. l could make the uprights taller, but I'd be concerned about my employees overloading it.


----------



## JohnD (Apr 16, 2014)

I was thinking of something like the platform carts that the big box stores use for customers getting sheet goods and similar stuff, so I checked out Global Industrial to see what was available. Rather pricey. I did run across this item:
http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/storage/bulk-rack/bar-sheet/safety-u-rack
I was thinking bolt a couple onto a longer than usual DIY furniture dolly with heavy duty casters.
Then I ran across this:
http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/m...row-aisle-high-end-platform-truck-63-l-x-16-w
That could be really handy for truck loading with a shelf or two mounted on it for other goods.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 16, 2014)

What about a variation of a truss dolly? Mega-Truss Dolly

A handle on each end to contain pipe like you have now, and half couplers to make carts as short or as long as you need.


----------



## len (Apr 17, 2014)

JohnD said:


> I was thinking of something like the platform carts that the big box stores use for customers getting sheet goods and similar stuff, so I checked out Global Industrial to see what was available. Rather pricey. I did run across this item:
> Bulk Rack | Bar & Sheet Storage | Safety U-Rack | 952201 - GlobalIndustrial.com
> I was thinking bolt a couple onto a longer than usual DIY furniture dolly with heavy duty casters.
> Then I ran across this:
> ...



I built the one I showed earlier for about $50 including the cost of the Harbor Freight furniture dolly. $300 doesn't make sense.

Truss dolliies could work but probably still more expensive than what I spent.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Apr 17, 2014)

I wasn't saying to buy truss dollies, I was saying you could use the concept as inspiration to make adjustable length pipe carts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

